# Need a tutorial for how to file tax return on ros.ie



## bearaman (15 Oct 2008)

Hi,
My wife is a sole trader and she's doing her taxes through ros.ie for the first time. The forms available look complicated and there doesn't seem to be any explanation for what should go in each field.
Is there some tutorial or help available to explain what should go in each field?
Thanks,
B.


----------



## extopia (15 Oct 2008)

bearaman said:


> Hi,
> My wife is a sole trader and she's doing her taxes through ros.ie for the first time. The forms available look complicated and there doesn't seem to be any explanation for what should go in each field.
> Is there some tutorial or help available to explain what should go in each field?
> Thanks,
> B.



The Sunday Business Post from October 5th has a line-by-line explanation. But you might consider getting professional help.


----------



## bearaman (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks - had a look on sbpost.ie but didn't see the feature. There must be a post or site that has an explanation?
B.


----------



## teachai (15 Oct 2008)

I now get an accountant to do my personal return. I've had almost 10K refund in last 2 years.


----------



## bearaman (15 Oct 2008)

OK I realise accountants are the way to go....still, any guides or tutorials around?
Thanks,
B.


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Oct 2008)

There is a guide on the revenue website that is very comprehensive.

See: [broken link removed]

Sprite


----------



## bearaman (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks Sprite,
The exact link to the pdf is:

[broken link removed]

Just what I was looking for.
B.


----------



## The new guru (16 Oct 2008)

What about a tax advisor specialising in tax seeing as it is tax under discussion? Does that not make sense?




bearaman said:


> OK I realise accountants are the way to go....still, any guides or tutorials around?
> Thanks,
> B.


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Oct 2008)

The new guru said:


> What about a tax advisor specialising in tax seeing as it is tax under discussion? Does that not make sense?


 
I would think it a bit expensive to use a tax specialist to show you how to use ROS. That's like having the captain serving meals on a flight. 

It is not overly difficult once one goes through the FAQ's etc. That being said, filing one's own return on ROS without being sure of what one is doing could lead to an incorrect return being filed and under or over charges in tax/PRSI/levy. That could have implications later on Revenue Audit of the return if it was an underpayment, or if an overpayment was made and not discovered until after the 4 year rule kicked in for repayments the money would be lost irretrievably to the Revenue coffers. 

FWIW most accountants in practice would be using ROS on a daily basis ( and hourly at this time of the year ! )


----------



## The new guru (17 Oct 2008)

I mean what about getting a tax advisor to prepare the tax return. Afterall that's what they are educated in, in greater detail in tax than an accountant. That's what my solicitor said anyway.




Graham_07 said:


> I would think it a bit expensive to use a tax specialist to show you how to use ROS. That's like having the captain serving meals on a flight.
> 
> It is not overly difficult once one goes through the FAQ's etc. That being said, filing one's own return on ROS without being sure of what one is doing could lead to an incorrect return being filed and under or over charges in tax/PRSI/levy. That could have implications later on Revenue Audit of the return if it was an underpayment, or if an overpayment was made and not discovered until after the 4 year rule kicked in for repayments the money would be lost irretrievably to the Revenue coffers.
> 
> FWIW most accountants in practice would be using ROS on a daily basis ( and hourly at this time of the year ! )


----------



## tosullivan (17 Oct 2008)

teachai said:


> I now get an accountant to do my personal return. I've had almost 10K refund in last 2 years.


 without giving us the full details, what is anything obvious that you got the rebate on that we could all get in on?


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Oct 2008)

The new guru said:


> I mean what about getting a tax advisor to prepare the tax return. Afterall that's what they are educated in, in greater detail in tax than an accountant. That's what my solicitor said
> anyway.


 
Without dragging up other recent threads on this, most accountants in public practice will have a sufficient knowledge and qualification in preparing the tax returns for the average sole trader without the need for a tax specialist. Most average sole traders/partnerships & small ltd companies normally have their accountant prepare the accounts and tax returns. They do not, in my experience, have their accountant do the accounts and then get a tax specialist do their F11. I ( as an accountant in public practice) do , occasionally,use the services of tax specialists and refer clients to them on issues which are complex or potentially contentious. Some people would get a tax specialist do their F11. That is entirely their choice of course.


----------

